# tweaked backtrian



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Went up one size on tube set and a slightly larger pouch will shoot standard BBs,1/4 steel shot and chick peas with no issues.
Photos attached.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks good. Hope you're having fun.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

2040 tubes?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ya know I'm not sure could be or 1842 ? 
Lost the labels on it


----------

